# Competitor is killing me with Good Better Best proposal



## mountainman37 (May 28, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 
I have a competitor that is just killing me with an invoice (they call it an investment guide). Basically its a proposal that has picture of the furnaces/AC, pics of the thermostats and it is set up in a Good Better Best layout. The prices and units range from low cost to the top of the line, and my customers are all asking for prices on several models, and waving these damn proposals in my face (or just buying from them) I have my prices figured out, but am terrible with spreadsheets and things... I can't find anything on the internet for a template.
Does anybody know of anything out their I can buy and have modified to present better?

Thanks alot
M37


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

mountainman37 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have a competitor that is just killing me with an invoice (they call it an investment guide). Basically its a proposal that has picture of the furnaces/AC, pics of the thermostats and it is set up in a Good Better Best layout. The prices and units range from low cost to the top of the line, and my customers are all asking for prices on several models, and waving these damn proposals in my face (or just buying from them) I have my prices figured out, but am terrible with spreadsheets and things... I can't find anything on the internet for a template.
> Does anybody know of anything out their I can buy and have modified to present better?
> 
> ...


Using a scanner has its advantages.. and getting photoshop of course always helps. nowadays I found it a necessity to be computer literate and really took each slow season to learn as much as I can on a computer so I can keep up with the competition. Now I think Im ahead of most. Look, if you learned this trade you can learn how to edit graphics.. there is nothing to it. Give me a shout if you ever need some pointers. good luck buddy


----------



## CaptainNotMorgan (Aug 5, 2015)

Try using Microsoft word, excel, point. They all offer templates and the office package starts at like 7 dollars a month.


----------



## chucko (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi mountainman37,

The good, better, best proposal has been around for a long time. If you're still interested in something like this reach out to me. There is a better way of doing this now which I can explain. I have ample experience managing a sales department that utilized that approach successfully ($8M annually). Reply back with contact info and I'll reach out to you if you're interested. Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## chucko (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi mountainman37,

The good, better, best proposal has been around for a long time. If you're still interested in something like this reach out to me. There is a better way of doing this now which I can explain. I have ample experience managing a sales department that utilized that approach successfully ($8M annually). Reply back with contact info and I'll reach out to you if you're interested. Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

mountainman37 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have a competitor that is just killing me with an invoice (they call it an investment guide). Basically its a proposal that has picture of the furnaces/AC, pics of the thermostats and it is set up in a Good Better Best layout. The prices and units range from low cost to the top of the line, and my customers are all asking for prices on several models, and waving these damn proposals in my face (or just buying from them) I have my prices figured out, but am terrible with spreadsheets and things... I can't find anything on the internet for a template.
> Does anybody know of anything out their I can buy and have modified to present better?
> 
> ...


Hi sir our company here in Chicago uses almost the same type invoice that you are talking about if you can send me your email address and we can try to see what we can do to help. my email address is heating [email protected]


----------



## acseeker (Jan 27, 2016)

We have a contact that does such professional invoice/ brochure design at very cheap rates. You can contact us at [email protected] we can pass you the contact.


----------



## acseeker (Jan 27, 2016)

actually it will be cool if you can share with you how does the proposal look like?


----------



## robinasu (May 11, 2016)

Hey, here are some free and good options:

1. OpenOffice for word processing, spreadsheets, and presentation slides. It's very similar to MS Office and is free. Download it and practice. Check Youtube for howto videos. If you pay a "pro"they will know you don't know what you are doing and charger you $$. Take the time to get up the learning curve.

2. Check out "Gimp" as a replacement for photoshop. It's free and does everything you will need.

3. Sounds like an arms race. Maybe counter by providing detailed costs to regain the initiative.


----------



## robinasu (May 11, 2016)

*Also...*

If you want to get rid of your @gmail or @yahoo email address and get a real website, checkout squarespace. Nothing turns off a client like not having a website and gmail and yahoo email addresses. If you have an @aol.com email, seriously change, especially around big cities.


----------

